# Ford Superduty Trucks



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

OK everyone here it goes. It was a suggestion that I put this out there.

I work at the Kentucky Truck Plant where we build the F-250 and up superduties.

Ford is going to completely redo the truck for 2007. The new body looks totally awesome.

I would like to hear what everyone likes and what everyone would like to see better or different in some way. I communicate with alot of the people in the design phase of the truck. I am a project coordinator and will be overseeing alot of the installation of the new tools to build the new truck.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Ummmmmmm lower prices?
Other then that........I got nuttin.

Most of the things I dislike about the truck are options that I don't have to get. i.e i hate the two tone paint jobs.

I've been looking at these trucks since the 05's came out, just can't afford one yet.
This comming from a lifelong chevy owner.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

bt... welcome and thanks for the input. I know I'll be curious to see the first images, if you can ever share things like that.

As for what I like on my current F350 and what I'd like to see changed:

Like:
Brake Controller - Good stuff, need to allow hydraulic brakes in the future

Seats in our bench formation are a bit to firm, bit wider would be nice. The ones in my Av just felt a bit better, but I didn't like the leather used it showed the wearing to quick.

The great unknown hook below the ash tray/beverage holder is wasted space, even a flat spot would be good for mounting things to.

Need to do something about the sound system in the trucks. I sure miss my factory Bose in my Av, I replaced the speakers but its still poor. The rear speakers are pretty much covered up by the seats. The stereo and climate controls on the steering wheel are nice, but a back button on the CD would be very helpful.

The upfitter switches are wonderful, this along with the brake controller impressed me a great deal. Small things like this are a big plus.

Better brands of tires, the Conti's have to go.

The outside mirrors on the Super duties are some of the best and most simple mirrors, that's as it should be. They work great and get the job done. I miss the electric folding, but the large mirrors make up for that. I wouldn't want to see anything less on a truck down the road.

Anything that can be done for a quieter engine (PSD) and better mileage of course would be a plus.

Increase the size of the tanks on the short beds, the more the better.

So far my truck has been great. I'll try to share other thoughts as I think of them.

Please tell the guys at the plant to keep up the great work, I am a very happy F350 owner!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Whoa! Nice opportunity. I love my current F-250 even tho it's a bit old. One thing I wish I had was more GVWR and GCWR. Same with the F-350. If they could each be boosted by 1,500 or 2,000 pounds, life would be good and I wouldn't have to buy an F-450 when I get my next 5th-wheel.

A factory split axle or brownie would also be nice. I miss not having 10 speeds. Also, a small complaint -- the book says I can't tow my rig in 5th gear, so I don't. Wish I could do that, tho. My understanding is that 5th gear doesn't get as much oil so not good to pull heavy loads in 5th. If I could pull safely in 5th, then my mpg would probably hit 13 or more instead of the 10/11 I'm getting now. Maybe you could verify that for me.

As for the noise of my diesel? I don't mind the noise. Heck, but in a Detroit 371 2-stroke diesel -- I love the sound of those!

Thanks for asking the question!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Keep the rugged appearance. It could use more ground clearence, expecially in the FX4. I take my truck off-road ALL THE TIME. It sees duty in town, in the woods and on the farm.

Need to improve the seat back angle in the back seat of the four door. My kids are getting older and the truck has to acommodate a six footer.

I would love to see a built-in load security system.

Stronger, cleaner diesel with better mileage (dream big).

A phone holder where we can see the phone while we drive and be able to charge it at the same time. Maybe make it "Blue Tooth" compatible so it rings through the radio.

I plan on buying a truck in about '07 or '08 and this will certainly be on my check list.

Reverie


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

I would say that the '07 will have a better radio....trust me your not the first to complain.

The new seats are really stiff.....the reason.....there were complaints that when the trucks got 100,000 miles on them the seats felt sacked out. They decided to start out with a stiffer seat looking for it to sack out after a while and become more comfortable and better fit the person riding in it.

I would show you a picture of the '07 completed but then I would have to hunt you all down and









We have had good luck out of the new diesel and have had to actually detune it a little to get the transmission to hold up. Make sure and keep up with the transmission maintenance.

Tow ratings are based alot on the goverment reg's.

Has anyone seen the new Harley trucks with the flames and what the interior looks like? The was totally designed by the local guys at the plant. Normally Detroit makes most of the BIG decisions but they let us make some of those. Look close at the carbon fiber on the door and the console, they have the harley emblem enbeded in it. There is alot of the harley truck that is done by hand and not on the assembly line.

Myself I like the dark blue ones.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Is this new truck going to be comparable to the new RAM Megacab? Will it have the power a Cummins does?

I work for a seat supplier...you are correct on the seat comment!! Trust me they do, and will break down. My Durango (seats supplied by our competition) were HORRIBLE at first.....3mos later, thet are actually comfortable!!

I'm currently launching the H3 down in Shreveport, LA..... Best wishes with that new Ford !! I have a new sister-in-law that works for FOMOCO in Dearborn...never had the blue oval before, but...who knows!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kind regards,

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

So even with the new powershift transmission, it is still the weak link in the driveline?

When will the engineer's be able to make a tranny that can stand up to the torque of today's diesels?

I will most likely be upgrading my TV in a year or two, and it is down to the GM Duramax/Allison or the Ford PSD. Both have features that I like and dislike, so keep up the good work.

Tim


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I've only had my '04 crew cab for about 6 months.

'05 had great improvement with the tighter turning radius (no leaf spring in the front) and the imbedded brake controller, great move. Remember the Super Duty series is for towing/hauling don't fluff it up to make it ride like a car









I have the full bench upfront, (middle seat is very stiff, and does not move) Biggest disadvantage with this set up, is there is not enough heat flowing to the back, with all the windows. Kids always seem cold.









Would love to see the interior personal lights more like the airlines, where you can swival the light and it's more directional, therefore won't get the glare in the front. You know kids, they just can't sit in the dark, always want to be coloring or playing









Can they just include the K&N (or equivelant) system from the Factory?? My dealer told me once I need to repace the air filter, don't get another paper one, but put in the K&N air flow system,

It not every day I can put my 2 cents in for something like this. 
I told my wife I would keep this one forever, so I guess I can't look at the '07 yet









Good luck

Ron


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I will be buying in 07 or 08. Make sure it looks like a FORD, not similar to a dodge, I get so tired of hearing people say that Ford trucks are looking more like dodge's every year. I think the 05 is really sharp and better looking than the others.

I have the F-150, we went with the 03 instead of the 04 because we liked that look better. The only complaint I have with my 03 is the cruise control. I wish it had a cancel button to turn it off instead of hitting the brakes or the off button. Minor, but a pain. Other than that I love the green machine.

I am really impressed with the quality of construction, keep up the good work, I appreciate it.

Note: Be careful with the high flow air filters, K&N, to acheive the greater airflow, a lot, and I mean a lot more dirt bypasses the filter, heading directly into your engine. I am still researching the downsides of increased dirt into a engine.

Kevin


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I have a Ram 2500 deisel now and may be in the market in a few years for something new and bigger. As someone else has already stated, the 250 and 350 are heavy duty, meant for hauling and towing, so yuor focus should be on making sure your truck does that better than anyone else.

Brakes, perhaps offer an upgrade with the tow package, the beefier the better.
Oil cooler along with transmission cooler.
Synthetic fluids, engine oil, trans, differential, etc.

From a styling point of view, the thing I don't like with the new Ford body style is the flat sides. Makes your trucks look like they were designed in England or some other place with no sense of style.

Thanks for asking. Looking forward to seeing the truck now.

Regards, Glenn
P.s. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

I have the 2000 SD 250 4X4 now and love it. The new truck sounds great and I am retiring in Feb 2007 so its new truck time. The only thing that I would like to see is a







better Eng. Trans. combo.







I like the ride that I have now and the size and feel the only thing I don't like is the front winsheld setup to much sun in the eyes I installed a visor it helped and looks good but the







roof slope is too far back.

Ken


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm not a FORD owner, but I sure do like the dash mounted Brake controller. Great feature.

I can't understand why ANY truck with a TOW PACKAGE doesn't have something like this. They know we are going to tow something, and they just supply the wiring...what the heck?

Love those built in tow mirrors as well. NISSAN has them on the TITAN 1/2 tons...and I like it! I also like the turn signals on the mirrors (not on my TITAN) ...much easier to see when someone is towing something.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't have a Ford truck, either, but do like the F250 and F350. As my life changes in the next few years, it's possible I could opt to live in a 5th wheel and would need a bigger TV. Anyone for RETIREMENT???

I agree with Jolly (and with a lot of y'all). Expandable tow mirrors, STANDARD. In-dash, integrated brake controller, STANDARD. Heavy duty suspension, big tires, lots of room in the quad cab. And I don't care if it rides like a truck...it IS a truck.

Personally, I want "options", too. Be able to choose between several models, not have to pay for all the bells and whistles I won't use. We can have hamburgers "our way", why not trucks?

I hope this makes sense.

Anyway, just my opinion.

Mark


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I've had mine for 1.5 years and love it, a few suggestions:

1) Stronger transmission (I haven't had any trouble, but I've heard), Allison anyone?

2) Factory option for upgraded brakes if folks want it (can you tell I tow a lot of hills?)

3) Continued improvement of an already great diesel engine (ie, as quiet as the Chevy/Isuzu and pulls like the Cummins).

4) Upgraded alternator/wiring combo to provide higher amperage to the trailer charge line on the plug.

5) Factory option for air-adjustable spring rate for those who want it.

6) GPS navigation system option. Please make the screen large, readable, and glare resistant (I mean, you've got plenty of available dash space, right?). 
6a) Integrated rear-camera option that you could access with a flip of a switch.

but most important of all...

7) Keep building the Excursion for us folks that tow but need a family-friendly vehicle as well!









Chet.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I just rebuilt my transmission after 90,000 miles with the gas engine. I am thinking about the diesel in a year or two, but now you suggest that I may have tranny trouble with that, too? I also like the Allison. For the first time, I am considering GMC because of the tranny and a smoother ride.

I know you buy a Ford for the suspension, which is why I own one now, however, on my next truck, I will not need the payload I have now, and the ride is rough when empty. Maybe a factory option for those who need towing power but not necessarily payload. My trailer only puts 600lbs on the hitch.

Integrated brake controller-I love the idea.

Tow mirrors- I love them

Need more 12v power points especially in the back seat.

Maybe a DVD option for the back seat?

I also agree with the navigation system and back up camera- maybe it could take the feed from a second camera on the trailer. too?

Don't raise the bed rails like the F-150.

Thanks for asking.

Steve


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

GPS is coming.

They have the problems worked out with the transmission. The first run of trucks had thier teething problems. We haven't had any since. GM has a lock with Allison, unless Ford wants to pay triple the amount.

As for the standard issues. Thats the reason the brake controller is an option. This truck is actually the most optioned truck offered in the world. We have the most complex truck as far as different options as anyone out there. Our bean counters hate that we have so many because it takes 2 times as many people for us to build our trucks as say a camparable Chevy.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't mean to bring up an old topic, but I was telling my wife about this thread while sitting at the camp fire this past weekend (it's great camping in the off season. I love the south.). I read this topic, but didn't think to respond until my wife reminded me of something. I like to drive with the window cracked a little, even when it's cold or hot. Just enough for some fresh air. Ford trucks (which we love) have a design that allows rain water to drip, and sometimes poor right on the window and lock controls on the arm rest. Even at 60 or 70 MPH. We have to use those after market "wind deflectors" to eliminate the problem. It would be nice if that could be addressed. 
I am VERY interested in seeing the new Super Duties. I'll probably be looking at trading up in '07 or '08.


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

A request from a computer geek. A storage compartment under the middle of the front bench seat like in the Ram. My friend has anjava script:emoticon('







')
smilie 03 Ram 3500 and custom made a computer to fit in the compartment. I don't want a Dodge but I want to put a computer into the Ford I buy.

I would like to see the center roof console with trip computer as standard.

Also I think the receiver should be standard with the tow package instead of having to be purchased as an option.

Brake controller is a great idea.

Maybe pre-wired connections for DVD players in the rear seats as well as making a DVD entertainment system an option.

My wife's suggestion is a soundproof divider between the front and back so we don't have to hear our kids.









I like the new seat material so keep it.

This weekend I looked at an 05 F350 dually. It had a pretty decent price and if I could afford it right now I would have bought it that day. I really do like the F350 over the Chevy/GMC or Dodge. The F350 has much more space in the cab which is nice for long trips. It looks pretty darn sharp. And it can tow quite a bit.

Can you get me a discount when the 07's come out?


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Navigation systems are for Airplanes! For us life long truck-owers, a navigation system is a MAP! Airplanes can't pull over and ask for directions---we can.

The first truck I ever had (bought it used with the window sticker still in the glove box) was a basic 1973 F100. It had absolutely NO options, but it was a truck and sold for $3500.00. Don't get me wrong, I love the "creature comforts". The leather seats in my 02 F150 Lariat feel REAL good. But I don't know very many people that can afford fully loaded F350s now....keep adding 1000s of dollars of upgrades (that we just have to have) and no one will be able to afford them. I looked at a crew cab F250 4X4 Lariat not long ago and the sticker price was over $50K! That's nearly half as much as my first HOUSE! --- Stop the madness! Just give me a diesel / auto option that doesn't cost $6000 and you can keep you navigation systems, DVD players, vibrating/heated seats, trip mileage computers....whatever the next "thing" might be.

Oh, and while I have the attention of a Ford Engineer, please understand the uselessness of a (manual) sliding back glass in an extended cab truck. I have owned two full size pick-ups with manual sliding back glasses, a Dodge and a Ford. These two trucks have been with me for a total of five years now. To even reach the back glass, you have to have arms like an ape. I think I have had these windows open a total of 4 times.

I'll probably get flamed for this, but I'm just venting,

I'll just apologize now -- Sorry shy

Sidewinder


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Vent


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I agree. My Ford had a beer-can window -- my Dodge doesn't.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

I have to agree with sidewinder I have a SD250 now and would like to upgrade the end of 2006 with a new 2007 SD250 or SD350 but I can't I will be retiring then and just can't make large payments on a fixed income. As for the rear slide window I like mine and open it when I get in and close when I get out.
Ken


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

I completely agree with you about the rear window. I have a supercrew with a manual slide rear window and its never open.

As far as pricing.....I have NO say so in that. I agree with you about the diesel $5000 option.







It sucks.

My first house was $53,500 and thats about what a new Harley truck costs.


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

I agree with some of your points Sidewinder. The prices of new trucks are astronomical. I think it's crazy to pay $45k for an F250 with the powerstroke. Of course if you don't want any amenities you can always get the XL model that's pretty plain. Unfortunately if you take some options you are forced to take others you might not need or want and end up having to pay more.

I don't want to pay any more for a truck than I have to but if I am going to be paying that much I want it to have the features that I want. A DVD system to me is a convenience but it keeps me from having to load a portable player when we take a trip. With my kids it's a requirement to keep them occupied and movies is probably the best way. I don't necessarily want a factory installed DVD system either I would be happy with the truck being pre-wired for a system so I can add in at a later time.

I like the navigation systems as well because some parts of Alaska there are no places to ask for directions. Even when you do find a place to ask directions the people don't even know where they are at so it's not a big help. The trip computer helps as well because it gives you an idea of what kind of gas mileage you are getting. You can do it by hand but I prefer letting the computer do it.

As far as leather and heated seats I could give a crap less about that stuff. I know my kids would destroy that kind of stuff. I don't even want carpet in there because it's a pain to clean the mud out after hunting. I'd rather be able to hose it out.









Although it's all moot to me because it's going to be a little while before I can afford a new truck.


----------



## byrdr1 (Feb 23, 2005)

As a former F-250 CC gasser to a F-350 CC 7.3PSD owner.
I love my LWB, SRW, CC lariet. I like the cool options.. I have the slider window big deal. I had it open one time, the son was riding in the bed and wanted to talk to us. I have a topper over the long bed.
Make a step to get into the tailgate with ut climbing up on the receiver hitch. I keep a drop hitch in so I can access the bed from outside without opening the tailgate.
I have my carpet covered with Husky liners Front and back. I about forgot it has carpet.
Changes I would like to see.. 
Make it affordable... with diesel prices raising above regular gas prices.. It is getting harder and harder to justify my purchase.. Only thing is tow rating and thats really the main reason we left the 250 for the 350. If I could have towed my new TT with it I would still have it. I would have owed only 2 more years on it.. and less a month too.
But with 350 I have all the tow I need and then some....


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

Getting into the thread late but here goes.

As a life long Ford guy I would pay almost anything to be able to disconnect the anoying bell that goes off everytime the door is opened with the key in the ignition. 
I just bought a 350 6.0 PSD and am very happy with it except for that problem. I use the truck as a work vehicle as well as TV and am in and out of it 40 times a day. 
If you know a way to disconnect it PLEASE respond.

tks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If it works like most vehicles, the switch in the door jamb is the ground. If you can take switch out , take off and tape the wire. You will also lose interior light from that door. Do not know if Ford still does it that way


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I could never do that! I'd be locked out in a heart-beat.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All my vehicles have a spare key under them, magnetic holder or wired.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> All my vehicles have a spare key under them, magnetic holder or wired.
> [snapback]39025[/snapback]​


That is good to know









NJ eh, my Titan is a little small for the growing family.......

J-


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

silesiaone said:


> As a life long Ford guy I would pay almost anything to be able to disconnect the anoying bell that goes off everytime the door is opened with the key in the ignition.


You can shut off the chime for some things through some codes, owners manual has this. But the key in the ignition is another thing. Try this thread from TDS how to shut the annoy buzz/beeping sound when leaving the key in ignition


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks for the link, I can't wait to try it.

tks again


----------

